# Pipeline Pigging



## محمد الاكرم (9 مايو 2011)

السلام

موضوع هام

Pipeline Pigging



1- Pipeline Pigging Handbook














http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://depositfiles.com/files/wqo15pg6e
​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SKBYK2TC​


2- Pipeline Pigging and Inspection Technology














https://rs669l3.rapidshare.com/#!download|669l34|230838831|Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__J.N.H._Titatsoo_.rar|18509|R~34A100C3DED5B68A28E97D215BDB013E
http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://www.ftp2share.com/file/10638/echnology__2nd_ed._.rar.html






3- *Industrial Pigging Technology*

*




*




*http://oron.com/blyv1r1i5vnk/e98y0ed98562311.rar.html*

*وفقكم الله*​


----------



## تولين (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 مايو 2011)

رائع دوماً
الله يعطيك العافية
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## anaamikaa (10 مايو 2011)

PPSA _book_: “An Introduction to Pipeline _Pigging

anybody has this
_


----------



## mod hamid (5 مارس 2013)

لك الشكر


----------



## ابن الكثبان (5 مارس 2013)

*جـــزاك الله خيــرا وجعته في ميــزان حسناتك...*


----------

